# manual Eco clunk



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone that has a manual have this issue where you feel and hear a clunk type noise as you shift into first gear? It seems to happen after I press the clutch and just as I start shifting into gear.. I hope it's just normal for the car and not something that shouldn't be happening.... I should say that I believe it happens like 70% of the time...


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't hear any kind of a noise like that, I can hear the linkage if I have the window open and its quiet outside, and I have heard that in my other mt cars before. 
Do you feel anything when you hear this noise?

Burt


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...which? a "clunk" or "snick" as the synchro/gears engage?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

not sure how to describe exactly but i can feel it as well as hear it.. it is not loud really as i wouldnt think passengers would notice it. but it does startle me because i have never had it happen in any our stick that i have driven..


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

any newbies with manual transmissions noticing this??


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> not sure how to describe exactly but i can feel it as well as hear it.. it is not loud really as i wouldnt think passengers would notice it. but it does startle me because i have never had it happen in any our stick that i have driven..


I have noticed it, not consistantly, and I am not doing anything to cause it specifically when I do hear/feel it. 

I'll tell you what, there is something not right about this trans. I can't put my finger on it but something is not right. I would not be surprised if there is a recal in the future.

I have an issue with vibration in the shifter in 4th gear and you can see it move slightly if you press and release the gas petal as well.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

its the same on the cobalt and my ms3. Its a cable linkage, it clunks, specially when the temp isnt as warm.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I have noticed it, not consistantly, and I am not doing anything to cause it specifically when I do hear/feel it.
> 
> I'll tell you what, there is something not right about this trans. I can't put my finger on it but something is not right. I would not be surprised if there is a recal in the future.
> 
> I have an issue with vibration in the shifter in 4th gear and you can see it move slightly if you press and release the gas petal as well.


 
i do feel a vibration in the stick when i put it into 4th gear but its not terrible. the clunk seems to happen most of the time between 1st and 2nd and is random. i will wait a few more thousand miles before addressing this again with dealer. brought in when car only had like 500 miles and of course they could not duplicate.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

took to the dealer finally for this and got the classic "could not duplicate" stamped on the receipt after they had the car for only 15 minutes... Five minutes into my ride home i get the clunk...


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2011)

Are you completely of the gas when shifting if I get to aggressive I get the clunk a little bit too. Not trying to say you dont know how to shift just something I noticed on my car get to anktious sometimes to shift I guess. When your in first you hearing the gear engage thats normal especially a new car with stick it will sound kinda like tick sound. The 4th gear issue it will move if your on and off the gas you can actually not use the clutch and shift this way. I am not recomending it howerver but if you can get the timming right you can do it. Truckers never use there clutches they use a shot of gas at the right RPM and viola. Try it 3 rd gear pull down slightly with a tad of gas and ease off she will pop right out smooth as butter. Like I said though use the clutch lol.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

I had a 2006 Passat with a 2.0TFSI with 6MT. It would pop out of gear on it's own, often getting caught in a spot b/t neutral and in a gear causing the synchros to grind. It was replaced after 3000 miles.

The second tranny when I shifted it into 3rd, you could physically see the shifter shake...

On this Cruze ECO tranny we only have 1000 miles on it so far, but it's one of the nicest shifting cars I've ever been in. Super smooth, quiet... I just hate how long it takes for the revs to drop in this car, so when I shift from 1st to second, to get any kind of rev matching i have to wait a FULL second or more before I can shift into 2nd gear, this is a combination of the tall gears and the drive-by-wire unfortunately.


----------

